# New Aquarium Store



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Catherine let us know about a new store that will be opening in the next few weeks in Arlington. You can check out their web site at:

http://www.thetruepercula.com


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea, we went by that place. Looks like a real nice store from the outside :/.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Applied for a job there today. Nice sized shop.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe the club can meet there for a meeting?
The slide show looks great.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aha, that's a good idea - to have Aug. meeting at this store. I will check about that.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Might it be a good idea to let the place actually open first??


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

From the looks of the slide show; they seem to be close to opening.
Maybe September is a better target.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a complete tour of the entire place but I didn't ask if I could talk about what they going on in there. I've been to a lot of shops and have built out a few myself. This one is done quite well.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Hired on today, start Monday.

Store is slated to open on the 13th.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrats, Nathan!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Hired on today, start Monday.
> 
> Store is slated to open on the 13th.


Yippee!  Congrats!

Looking forward to this place opening up.

TAM


----------



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

The stock is in, the tanks squeegied and the staff is smiling.. the True Percula will open on Sept 13, so please consider yourself invited to take a peek! We are carrying the entire ADA line and all of the plants to go with it as well as all of the fish to tickle your fancy! We still have some things to finish up, so please be patient with us.. a store this big takes a lot of detail work to make everything the way we want it! (Attention to detail is never ever truly finished....)No doubt there will still be a few growing pains while we work out details, but we think the wait has been worth it for all those great supporters who have called and emailed. We have 250 tanks out front, a full selection of plants for dutch and amano styles and two showpiece ponds... 1200 gallon reef and a 400gal sps coral, for those who like a little salt in their water. We think we will meet the desires of the serious metroplex hobbiest, with the more interesting fish both fresh and salt, and comprehensive corals and invert selection and the BEST live rock in the metroplex.. fiji ULTRA (higher grade than premium). Hope to see you soon!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Opened today, anyone stop in?

I wasn't there since it's the Jewish Holidays and won't be back in until Monday, btw we are closed on Mondays. 

Stop in during the week and say hello.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Good luck with your new job...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Very cool store.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I must've completely missed the ADA stuff when I stopped in on Saturday night. To be perfectly honest, I felt the saltwater selection was fantastic and was (slightly) let down on the freshwater side.(plants not fish) I'm always hoping for a plant selection like you see in the Asian shops but I'm probably just asking TOO much. But I will give them props... it's been quite awhile since I've seen Congo tetras in such a good shape as theirs. Caudal fins in tip top shape and very few seemed to have suffered from nipping. 

Next time I'm in Arlington I'll have to stop back in and give the shop a more thorough look.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

There's an ADA tank set up right by the front door.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL. I saw that in the slide show on the website. I couldn't believe that I'd miss that.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I walked right by it myself.  Thankfully, someone else pointed it out to me.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe it's not the best location for it... I was more drawn to the small saltwater setup on the right as I walked through the door.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Are they willing to price match ADG on the ADA stuff for DFWAPC members? I went by there and checked it out, but the ADA stuff was about 2 to 3 times what Jeff sells it for.

If they won't match, I'll just order from Jeff!

Brian


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Did they have tanks for sale? Man, I must've been drunk or something when I walked through the store... I'd love to pick up a 60P or a Mini M.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

longhornxtreme said:


> Did they have tanks for sale? Man, I must've been drunk or something when I walked through the store... I'd love to pick up a 60P or a Mini M.


I didn't see any tanks or lighting. There was just a small end cap that had some ferts and Aquasoil. They did have a few pieces of glassware, but like I said, the prices were outrageous!


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I see... no wonder I didn't notice any ADA stuff... I thought ADG and that shop in San. Francisco have the only rights to resell ADA stuff in USA... (I could be completely talking out of my rear here...) That's why Rift2Reef made it clear that he struck a deal with ADG to sell the ADA stuff...


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I was in there about 3 weeks ago and spoke to someone who had something to do the ADA line and she said they had ordered tanks from ADG and were waiting on the incoming ADA shipment like everyone else is....... It sounds like they are still waiting, and will be until Jeff gets his next box of goods from Japan. As you guys observed, buying direct from ADG is still the best bet from a cost point. I think Rift2Reef is in the same boat. Place order with ADG and wait for shipment from Japan. I think ADG and Aquaforest are still the only 2 licensed dealers for ADA in the U.S.?


----------

